# libXext install



## rloc (Jul 30, 2010)

Still trying to install KDE4 and getting closer BUT

I need to install libXext-1.1.1 but I get the following error when I do `make install clean`


```
Requested 'x11 >= 1.1.99.1' but version of X11 is 1.1.3
```

This is after a complete update and re-install of all ports which has taken several days to complete.

I also removed all traces of KDE and QT prior to trying to install KDE4

How is it possible that a completely newly uploaded and installed set of ports can apparently be out of date?

Once again, iddeas would be most welcome...


----------

